# IronMag Research



## tunafisherman (Jul 27, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone here has used their liquid PCT chemicals for research animals, and if so, were you pleased with it?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 27, 2015)

I've used their stane adex and cialis..... all good to go


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 27, 2015)

Just crashed my estro with their asin on 10mg a day....that was fun


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 27, 2015)

What's that feel like Cobra? Never did it before lol


----------



## angelo212 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can tell you when I crashed my estro I got hot flashes like a mother phucker and insomnia. I was taking Torem for PCT and taking 60mg a day but in many cases you don't need that much at all. I backed off and was fine after a bit.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 28, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> What's that feel like Cobra? Never did it before lol




It feels like you got hit by a fukkin bus.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 28, 2015)

I will remember that if I come across it


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 28, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> What's that feel like Cobra? Never did it before lol



I think it effects everyone a little differently but for me it basically made all my joints feel like i was 120 years old


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 28, 2015)

Damn, little did I know that the I too have crashed my estro...I mean I feel like I'm 90 yrs old most the time, and walk like it too...I didn't ingest anything though, just was a grunt in the Corps.  Who knew.

Really though, thanks for the information guys.


----------



## mickems (Jul 28, 2015)

Iron mag research/labs liquid Cialis makes me rockhard whenever the cool air blows up my shorts. only problem is, I get this annoying heartburn.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 28, 2015)

mickems said:


> Iron mag research/labs liquid Cialis makes me rockhard whenever the cool air blows up my shorts. only problem is, I get this annoying heartburn.



Is that the only time you get heartburn ? Or is it possibly your digestive track needs some attention.


----------



## nightster (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been ver6 happy with thier custome service , and thier cialis.


----------

